# Custom docks possible?



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there any way to put a custom dock in place of the default stock on rooted stock 2.3.4 GB?







I just want to know if there is a way I can shrink down the bottom dock on my desktop (the one with the alien head in the center) & put it in place of the dock currently on my phone.


----------

